# Maple Hollow Farm 2017 Foaling Thread :D



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 7, 2017)

Its that time of the year again that we all start getting excited for foaling season! Since I have foals arriving a bit earlier this year I decided to go ahead and get this posted! 

I will add my cam link once I have it up and running, not sure I will get it online for the first two or just wait until the big group, will let everyone know 

Im going to post the stallions and their mares in individual posts to keep them all straight!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 7, 2017)

First up will be my one and only shetland mini mare, Establo Dressed For Success, bred to JHK Rock E Mr Candyman (HOF)! Her 330 day is approx 2/24 based on when the previous owner saw her in heat and covered but was pastured with the stallion. Ultrasounded to show her close to that gestation though so pretty confident it is accurate 

Stallion she is bred to is the first pic courtesy of Erica Killion and the rest are of Success


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 7, 2017)

Next will be ELady who is returning from her new home to foal here as I kept the foal in the deal so I am foaling her out rather than the new owner have to worry about it and since I bred her so early , her 330 due date is 3/8







She is bred to Arions Playboy Destiny


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome back Melinda





Looking forward to watching as always

Ryan


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 15, 2017)

Me too, me too!!

Can't wait to see the rest of your line up. That Shetland baby should be a knockout.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 16, 2017)

Gorgeous mares. You surprised me with the Shetlands! I love the look of them, that's gonna be a nice foal.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks guys! Ill try to give you some more of my crosses later too  building up the suspense


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 7, 2017)

http://marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow

Cam is finally up and running  

ELady on the left but not sure she is actually bred, did her belly clip hoping that would be more obvious but sadly she has enough of an older broodmare belly that still not sure, but no udder developement...Im leaning towards open

Success is on the right, due any time and about 50-60% udder development but has been uncomfortable off and on, pretty sure due to the storms yesterday....still might have a few days. Will be going to pick up mom's mares soon so the crazy rotations will be soon  We have most due in April this year, told mom she must have been mad at me when planning her breedings LOL!!! 

Ill post the full list later today


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 7, 2017)

At least you know when they were bred. We have five that were pastured with their stallions. Two were March through Sept and three were April through July.

I know one of the two is pregnant, not sure of other. Both were US but can't get confirmation when and how far along. The other three are very heavy but know two are preg, not sure of other.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 7, 2017)

O yea, I despise pasture breeding for that reason. We only have one that we bought that was pasture bred but the previous owner saw her covered for an April baby. 

Here is the complete list: 

Success (3/6) for 340 days-Shetland Mini
Elady (3/8) for 330 days - thinking open but wasnt checked so just watching for now. 
All minis are going to be by 330 days! Generally dont quite get to that date. 
Wanna (4/10)
Ebony (4/11)
Ellie (4/12) 
Extra (4/13)
Belle (5/1)
Mars (5/2)
Ruby (5/5)
Diamond (5/11)
Chickadee (5/13)
Kiowa (5/16)

Moms

Dreamin (4/1) 
Specialty (4/5)
Silverbelle (4/7)
Magic Dream (4/7) 
Frosty (4/9)
Miss Priss (4/14) 
Dusty (5/16) 
Vineyard (5/20) 
Susan (5/31)

Obsession April-May (pasture bred when purchased)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 7, 2017)

You are certainly going to be busy this year Melinda





Apart from safe arrivals for everyone on your list, Any mares be it yours or your moms that your extra excited for this year ?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 8, 2017)

I predict you will lose your sanity by mid April.
You alone have like your mares due one after another with your moms sqeezed in between!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure how you do it! I watched last year and got to see 3 of them be born. Was very exciting. When I think 3 minis is a handful, I think of others that have way more to take care of. You do an awesome job! And love seeing all your new little ones! Exciting!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 8, 2017)

Melinda, You need some more foaling stalls this year!! The rotations alone are going to drive you crazy, who's in stall #1, #2 or #3 it will be hard keeping it all straight with your due dates so close together!!!!! lol I'll be watching when I can!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 16, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> You are certainly going to be busy this year Melinda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have several Im excited for but Ruby, Extra, and Belle are probably among my more exciting being new crosses



.



Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> I predict you will lose your sanity by mid April.
> 
> You alone have like your mares due one after another with your moms sqeezed in between!


Ive already lost it watching Success LOL! Im going to have a very long foaling season at this rate .



Debbie Roberts said:


> Not sure how you do it! I watched last year and got to see 3 of them be born. Was very exciting. When I think 3 minis is a handful, I think of others that have way more to take care of. You do an awesome job! And love seeing all your new little ones! Exciting!


Thanks and hope you can catch some foaling again this year! It is a lot of work but very rewarding



misty'smom said:


> Melinda, You need some more foaling stalls this year!! The rotations alone are going to drive you crazy, who's in stall #1, #2 or #3 it will be hard keeping it all straight with your due dates so close together!!!!! lol I'll be watching when I can!!


LOL I definitely need more stalls on cam ...Right now Ebony is on the left at 304 days had a half full bag but walked it off pacing, she usually takes a few days to settle into the stall. Middle is STILL Success at 350 days today and only about a half full udder. She will drive everyone who watches crazy as she is constantly yawning, looking at her sides, shifting her weight, ect...And last but not least Dreamin is on the right with a decent start to her udder but not a 'ready' udder yet at 314 days.


----------

